# Rats and gliders?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Would they get along? My mom has a baby male from her pair and she also has an older female (well not "older") tht was returned to her after her twin had an unfortunate meeting with a feline family member I was just wondering about housing one with rats, I'd kind of like a a glider but I don't think I'd be allowed to have another cage in my room

I'm NOT currently doing it I'm just wondering I it could be done...I won't if it's a unanimous no, I just know they have similar pack dynamics and social needs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I would be worried about the difference in nutritional needs and any type of sickness or disease that could be transferred between the two. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The first problem I would see would be meeting their distinct and different needs concerning food and environment. How could you give one food access enough hours in the day and not te other?


Secondly. Rats are actually predators and can take down large prey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah I wondered about those problems especially with aris's history of aggression I just feel so bad for the gliders, my mom ha a cage not even adequate for one glider and she has 5  unless the people she gave the twins to have her a new cage 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

Also, gliders are nasty little beasts if you wake them up during the day. I can't imagine my troop getting along in the same cage as a glider as my toop end up rolling off shelves half the time when they're playing. That would irritate the heck out of a glider and you'll definitly hear about it!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha my rats aren't particularly rowdy but I could see problems if a glider got in their cube....all **** would break loose lol
My moms gliders never particularly cared I I woke them up...maybe they just liked me though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I would say that it is a terrible idea. I don't think different species should be housed together in the same cage. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

